# Bleach Dip with wood and moss?



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Just scrub the wood and/or use hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle or dropper. Bleach will kill your moss and can be absorbed by driftwood.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

You can also spot treat with a dropper or syringe with excell. I've done it on my mosses and it has killed the aglae but not bothered my mosses.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I actually did kill some java moss using excel. I think I put too much in one spot without enough water current to flush it out. So that spot of the java moss died.

I'm currently testing out some amano shrimp to see how well they can clean it out. I can't really cut the lights too much or my other plants will suffer. So I'm hoping that by moving the lights further away, using smaller amounts of excel and testing out the amano shrimp, I might be able to get a handle on the problem.

Also, don't forget to physically remove what you can. I had mine licked for awhile from removing it and raising the lights further away (reducing the lighting). But then I got lazy and let the lights get too close again, and here's the hair algae all over again.

If it's not too much algae yet, then remove what you can en mass and then use tweezers to get the last strands out. Do this every day for a week, and if you've corrected the original reasons for the algae to grow, you might be able to get rid of it completely.


----------



## wyeto (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info Complexity Ill try that it is hard to pull it off because chunks off my moss come off too when I pull it out. I am currently using excel which is what I believe is keeping it lower than it would be. I will try to spot treat this with excel I will get a turkey baster and try it.

macclellan Could you give me some more info on hydrogen peroxide I have heard about this but dont know how to go about doing this. Do you add it to the tank because if so does it hurt the fish because Ive got some sensitive fish in there.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

wyeto said:


> Thanks for the info Complexity Ill try that it is hard to pull it off because chunks off my moss come off too when I pull it out. I am currently using excel which is what I believe is keeping it lower than it would be. I will try to spot treat this with excel I will get a turkey baster and try it.


Some of my moss came off when I pulled on the hair algae, but not enough to make a significant dent in the moss. However, this may not hold true for fissiden (I just got some for my tanks and have no experience with it yet).

I think you just have to proceed as best as you can. If an idea, such as manually pulling it off, does more harm than good, then don't do it. If you find something that is successful, please post it so we can all learn.


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

*Just Try...*

Just try scrubbing off the algae with an algae scraper, you can get them from Wal-Mart...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is a link to the peroxide treatment. I have used Peroxide on things I can pull out of the tank and it works great. I haven't tried it directly into the tank. Makes sense that it would work. Just read that if you squirt it directly on problem snails it will melt them and you can pull them out or your scavengers will eat them. Haven't done that either, seems a little cruel but I can't bring myself to crush them with my fingers, yuck! 
http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Just scrub the wood and/or use hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle or dropper. Bleach will kill your moss and can be absorbed by driftwood.


? i have always thought H2o2 = bleach ? Guess im mistaken.


----------

